# iron and ferritin levels, can someone explain please?



## roc

Hi ladies,
I just got a letter from hospital saying my ferritin level is 8 and my hb level is 107?
I've looked around and can't find much to explain what these levels mean, with regards to whats normal, and any effects these levels may have on me or baby?

Can anyone explain to me?

I'm off now to get a prescription for some iron from doctor, but i've heard some things about particular doses of iron not agreeing with preggers ladies etc.. anyone have any recommendations on what i should try?


----------



## Ella_Mummy

i think my hb level was 10 so maybe yours is 10.7?? not sure? I take 3 iron tablets a day, cant remeber their name, but ive felt ALOT better since taking them. Ring your doctor/midwife and get them to explain the numbers to you? :)


----------



## netty

I think it was a typo and agree with the above post. 
Your iron would have been 10.7 which is actually not tht bad during pregnancy but your ferritin is low.

Ferritin is the iron that is stored in your body so you will need some iron tablets to stock that back up again

hope that helps


----------



## roc

thanks ladies, i thought it was weird, i figured 10.7 myself.
I'm taking the spatone until i get to docs next week, i'm wondering if that'll be enough in itself as iron tablets in the past haven't agreed with me?

Anyone else taking spatone?


----------



## sarafused

roc said:


> thanks ladies, i thought it was weird, i figured 10.7 myself.
> I'm taking the spatone until i get to docs next week, i'm wondering if that'll be enough in itself as iron tablets in the past haven't agreed with me?
> 
> Anyone else taking spatone?

Im not so sure, over here they say it as 111 for example. 

My iron levels are going down fast so they put me on iron already (I has anemia last time too). I have Obsidan but that may just be a Finnish make, it doesnt mess up my stomach :thumbup:


----------



## angelstardust

If the first lot of tablets don't agree with you, switch to another type. There are several different types available, all different chemicals. If all else fails, you can get sytron which is a liquid and very gentle. Its what they give babies! 

I found I could take a multi-vit with iron but not iron on it's own. Also, I took it at night before bed which seemed to help avoid the unwanted side effects (indigestion and a sicky feeling).


----------



## popat

Floradix liquid iron has very little side effects but tastes rank. It has other herbs in it but you should check with your doctor first.

I've been taking Ferrous Glucomate tablets for a long time, they are better than Ferrous Sulfate. 

Having a glass of OJ when you take your iron supplement is a good idea - not only does the Vit C help with absorption but seems to make it easier on the stomach. Definitely no tea around the time you take it - decreases absorption.


----------



## flubdub

roc said:


> thanks ladies, i thought it was weird, i figured 10.7 myself.
> I'm taking the spatone until i get to docs next week, i'm wondering if that'll be enough in itself as iron tablets in the past haven't agreed with me?
> 
> Anyone else taking spatone?

I take spatone and swear by it. My iron levels shot up once I started taking it, and those ferrous sulphate tablets were close to useless. They made me sick all the time too and are not always very good at raising iron levels. 
I'd stick with the spatone. It is very highly recommended and much healthier for you :)


----------

